
Tensorflow has gone full Keras - corysama
https://hackernoon.com/tensorflow-is-dead-long-live-tensorflow-49d3e975cf04
======
arbie
Imperative programming with eager evaluation and easy distribution, all thanks
to Keras becoming the new high-level API for TensorFlow.

------
syspec
I think I’m more confused than ever. I read that article and was just hoping
to get concrete examples

~~~
angel_j
The tf.layers API is Keras.

~~~
syspec
Awesome! That’s really as huge a step as the article notes! Thx

